# Reheating Beef Tenderloin Slices



## KCI (Dec 26, 2007)

We had a marvelous beef tenderloin for Christmas dinner, medium rare.  We have enough left for dinner tonight but I don't want to overcook it.  Any suggestions on how I can reheat the slices without making it well done?  Would simmering it in au jus do it??  I need quick help.  Thanks.  Linda


----------



## djs (Dec 26, 2007)

That would probably work, on a low temp.  Also, if you have a double-boiler, you could use that and you'd be nearly assured of not overcooking it.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 26, 2007)

*Zappa-Zappa-Zappa.*




KCI said:


> I need quick help.


What happens if you try gentle microwave reheating?  Say*,* 2*:*22 at 30% - 40% power. 

That's what I'd try -- but I'd try it 1 serving at a time, so that if it didn't come out OK the 1st time I could adjust the numbers & try for better results with the next serving. 

_Full Disclosure_ *:*  The way I like beef cooked might well be considered burnt by other folks.  By me, medium is OK but medium-well is better & well done is also OK.  Shux, falling apart like barbecue is OK.  Beef jerky is even OK.  Raw & rawish are not OK -- but raw & rawish need not be rejected because I can always burn the meat another match or 2 more done if need be. 

In The Wheeler Dealers (1963), Henry Tyroon (played by James Garner) is dining with Molly Thatcher (played by Lee Remick).  The waiter serves Henry his steak.  Henry cuts a morsel, then calls back the waiter.  "Waiter," he says, this meat -- it's all . . . _pink_ . . . inside." 

"Yes, sir?" the waiter says. 

Henry says, "Waiter, I want you to take this steak back to the kitchen & tell the chef to _burn_ it." 

"Yes, sir," says the waiter, taking away the steak. 

Molly & Henry are conversing as the waiter comes back with Henry's plate, on which lies a smoking cinder.  The waiter places the dish in front of Henry Tyroon. 

Henry cuts off a piece & jabs his fork in it & puts it in his mouth.  You can hear it crunching as he chews. 

"Mm-mmmm ! " Henry says.  "My compliments to the chef !" 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## KCI (Dec 26, 2007)

As a follow up:  I cooked the au jus in the bottom of my double boiler, then a few minutes before we were to eat I placed the medium rare 1/2 thick slices of beef tenderloin in the top of the double boiler and gently heated them...it worked perfectly.  They retained their redness, moisture, tenderness but were warm.  Thanks for the suggestion djs.  Linda


----------



## Blondie (Dec 27, 2007)

We have the exact scenario and serve it cold with a chilled dill sauce


----------

